# Health Care for insulin dependent diabetics



## 1chavelaodat (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm trying to do my "homework" before I make a move to Mexico. I have insulin dependent diabetes and wear an insulin infusion pump. I would like to correspond with anyone form the US who also is wearing an insulin infusion pump and successfully getting their supply needs met in Mexico.I also like to know about handling heatlth insurance needs as a part time resisdent in Mexico. Any help is greatly appreciated thank you Elizabeth


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Diabetes is also a growing problem in Mexico, especially as obesity rates increase. As such, there certainly is treatment available. You will probably have to depend upon your own resources or US insurance resources, as your condition would be 'pre-existing' for new insurance in Mexico.
Perhaps others will have more details to offer.


----------



## 1chavelaodat (Jun 26, 2010)

ty rvgringo for the response. I hope to hear from others who have TYPE 1 insulin dependent diabetes, who are sucessfully living in Mexico and having their health care needs met
elizabeth


----------

